# Suzuki/Johnson 15



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

We need a lot more info. Current prop pitch & diameter, current RPM's, 3 or 4 blade prop, jack plate or no, what do you want from the boat? Holeshot, skinny running or speed?


----------

